# New Nieghbors..hmmm



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals...

So I live on a dead end street and there has been a house for sale across the street for about 1 year. Looks like it was just sold and a 30yr old couple bought it... I know you cant judge on looks but I have a bad feeeeeling. First, him and her walks around like they own the block already...second, the husband had like 5 of his friends over already ( punky kids)... third I would think if you saw me or any other neighbor you come say hi or something, nope not a word. My wife says " micahel relax, they might be nice" Idk maybe im paranoid or something...... any suggestions? Should I just go with flow, go make a attempt to say hi..etc? 

Mike
NJ


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I bring a couple of home canned goods to new neighbors - a jam or jelly. That way I can check them out a little and give them a chance to meet someone in the neighborhood. Two of the houses on our street are rentals - one looks to be a long time rental as the family runs a daycare and we have gotten to know them a little. The other house seems to have had some cop issues and now it is empty. So I think I will skip the welcome to the neighborhood stuff if/when new renters move in and save it for actual home owners.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ya never know man just take it easy.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Keep an eye out on them for a while,cant blame you for being suspicious.....you dont sound paranoid,just careful.sometimes bad feelings (like a gut)has a way of telling you something.my gut has told me things before and was right about 75% of the time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just because you are paraniod, doesn't make them sweethearts or Mother Theresa.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

So what should i do?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I will def


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea idk seems like they might be a sneaky....idk hmm



MI.oldguy said:


> Keep an eye out on them for a while,cant blame you for being suspicious.....you dont sound paranoid,just careful.sometimes bad feelings (like a gut)has a way of telling you something.my gut has told me things before and was right about 75% of the time.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I know... just you would think they come to me if they saw me to say hi.. but kinda snuffed me...idk



paraquack said:


> Just because you are paraniod, doesn't make them sweethearts or Mother Theresa.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I would try and say hi. Im 35, my girl is in her mid 20,s. Tell you my story. We moved into an area where everyone is mostly 50+ we are odd balls here for sure. I also own a company that runs out of here sometimes. All lots are 3 acr +. Since day one if i see a neighbor i wave and attempt to be friendly. I get a cold shoulder most of the time. I have met 3 nice neighbors! My two direct neighbors dont like me cause i have a company in their precious neighborhood. This area is not that nice I assure you. So i have about given up on most people around here. Be the better person till they prove they dont deserve it.. You will probably be right anyways, but at least then you will know it


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I know... just you would think they come to me if they saw me to say hi.. but kinda snuffed me...idk


Remember the people moving in have a lot on there plate. Not saying you dont but they are probably rushing to settle in.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree. I'm going to play it by ear.... and be nice till further notice....idk something seems off..



Wise Prepper said:


> I would try and say hi. Im 35, my girl is in her mid 20,s. Tell you my story. We moved into an area where everyone is mostly 50+ we are odd balls here for sure. I also own a company that runs out of here sometimes. All lots are 3 acr +. Since day one if i see a neighbor i wave and attempt to be friendly. I get a cold shoulder most of the time. I have met 3 nice neighbors! My two direct neighbors dont like me cause i have a company in their precious neighborhood. This area is not that nice I assure you. So i have about given up on most people around here. Be the better person till they prove they dont deserve it.. You will probably be right anyways, but at least then you will know it


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I also live on a dead end street. I never speak to my neighbors and they don't speak to me. Been in my house for 5 years. Exactly how we both want it. I couldn't even tell you their names. Sometimes people don't want to be bothered. I deal with people all day long at work; the last thing I want to do is deal with BS at home. Best advise - keep to yourself and be aware.

Of course they could be inside their house looking out - saying 'man, that guy next door sure is nosy!" lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Protocol and etiquette dictate that you go introduce yourself. Most of us can get a feel for someone after interacting with them. Go with your wife.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea true ..lol



bennettvm said:


> I also live on a dead end street. I never speak to my neighbors and they don't speak to me. Been in my house for 5 years. Exactly how we both want it. I couldn't even tell you their names. Sometimes people don't want to be bothered. I deal with people all day long at work; the last thing I want to do is deal with BS at home. Best advise - keep to yourself and be aware.
> 
> Of course they could be inside their house looking out - saying 'man, that guy next door sure is nosy!" lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

cool, think about it



Camel923 said:


> Protocol and etiquette dictate that you go introduce yourself. Most of us can get a feel for someone after interacting with them. Go with your wife.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I typically have my normal everyday, no particular mood expression on, which looks remarkable like my "I'd like to rip your head off" Look...or so my wife tells me. So I have forced myself to smile more at new folks. But now she tells me it looks like I am sneering at everyone....so I just avoid people mostly. :x


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol..



Old SF Guy said:


> I typically have my normal everyday, no particular mood expression on, which looks remarkable like my "I'd like to rip your head off" Look...or so my wife tells me. So I have forced myself to smile more at new folks. But now she tells me it looks like I am sneering at everyone....so I just avoid people mostly. :x


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Protocol and etiquette dictate that you go introduce yourself. Most of us can get a feel for someone after interacting with them. Go with your wife.


That is not true everywhere. It is the way in the South, but as much as I love Texas I am sometimes homesick for the more reserved protocol and etiquette of the North.

The less you know about someone you don't want to know, the better, that is my opinion. In fact, if you don't want to know them, you don't want to know that you don't want to know them!

If the new neighbors are a problem, that will become obvious on its own and you can deal with the problem when it arises, as appropriate, but why go over looking for an excuse to have an "awkward moment"?

I think the best etiquette is a slight nod of recognition when meeting in passing, and only say hello and have a conversation after enough such slight encounters give you a comfortable reason to take it up a notch.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with this. I will let them come to me if they do. If not no skin off my a$$



microprepper said:


> That is not true everywhere. It is the way in the South, but as much as I love Texas I am sometimes homesick for the more reserved protocol and etiquette of the North.
> 
> The less you know about someone you don't want to know, the better, that is my opinion. In fact, if you don't want to know them, you don't want to know that you don't want to know them!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bennettvm said:


> I never speak to my neighbors and they don't speak to me. Been in my house for 5 years. Exactly how we both want it. I couldn't even tell you their names. Sometimes people don't want to be bothered. I deal with people all day long at work; the last thing I want to do is deal with BS at home.


This exactly! I'm not a social person. I live in the country but I still don't know my neighbors and wouldn't if I was right next door to them. And never in the past at anywhere that I've lived have I ever introduced myself to my neighbors.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey Guys and Gals...
> 
> So I live on a dead end street and there has been a house for sale across the street for about 1 year. Looks like it was just sold and a 30yr old couple bought it... I know you cant judge on looks but I have a bad feeeeeling. First, him and her walks around like they own the block already...second, the husband had like 5 of his friends over already ( punky kids)... third I would think if you saw me or any other neighbor you come say hi or something, nope not a word. My wife says " micahel relax, they might be nice" Idk maybe im paranoid or something...... any suggestions? Should I just go with flow, go make a attempt to say hi..etc?
> 
> ...


I'm like you. I tend to go with my gut reaction and I tend to be wary of strangers.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Neighbors. When I moved out here three years ago it was six months before I even knew I had a neighbor, about two miles away. Another four months before I met him. Back in June my dog got to barking, nothing unusual. Ravens drive her nuts. Fighter jets, too, but she hasn't caught one yet. Barking got fainter so I got up to see...way down the valley a half mile or so she had some poor guy stock still on the road, circling him...no one ever comes out here, and certainly not on foot. They just don't last. Hunters on ATV's once in a great while, cowboys hunting cows, fixing fence. So I drove down to unsic my dog off this guy, who it turns out just bought some land somewhere nearby and he was looking for it. We found it, and now I have neighbors a mile away, too. Had to move my targets backers 'cuz they were kind of in the line of fire. They have been working on the road, a mixed blessing. Now more people are going to be coming out here. I may have to move again. On the other hand, winter is coming and they are still in a tent...nice folks, I hope they make it.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> This exactly! I'm not a social person. I live in the country but I still don't know my neighbors and wouldn't if I was right next door to them. And never in the past at anywhere that I've lived have I ever introduced myself to my neighbors.


My say is its better to know the neighbours beforehand..just to be mentally and physically prepared in case of SHTF..
e.g. we can come to know whom we can trust a bit and whom we should shoot first and talk later!!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I Will wait for them to say hi to me.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Apparently I have new neighbours too currious who they are. Second set in 5 years. So far two sets of CN rail employees.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I knocked on a few doors, met all of my immediate neighbours and gifted everyone some home-baked goodies, some gave me a wild/crazy look but they warmed up after eating


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

that can work. But we will see 



TorontoGal said:


> I knocked on a few doors, met all of my immediate neighbours and gifted everyone some home-baked goodies, some gave me a wild/crazy look but they warmed up after eating


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

I have learned to always trust my gut. I am not always right, but on the other hand I've never been wrong.....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

My gut tell me there sneaky. Idk the way I feel... like today he saw me.. just looked at me... im sitting here like oooookkk you can say hi



rucusworks said:


> I have learned to always trust my gut. I am not always right, but on the other hand I've never been wrong.....


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I knocked on a few doors, met all of my immediate neighbours and gifted everyone some home-baked goodies, some gave me a wild/crazy look but they warmed up after eating


I stopped doing that when someone who loved my turnovers went to the hospital with a severe allergy. She had never eaten cactus fruit before, and so she should have had only one bite and then left the rest for the next day!

*sigh*


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I do admit that I actually go out of my way to help my neighbors. If they are out of town and their grass needs cutting, I will cut it. I even feed one of my neighbor's chickens for him when he's out :wink:. But I try to not get caught up in day to day conversations. A nod when I see them, a wave if they drive by... I'm courteous but not inviting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Walk over with a cold beer. Look toward his wife and give her the slow once over...then tell him you'd normally be up for some wife swapping but his old lady looks like she got beat with the F-Ugly stick. That usually breaks the ice.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I do admit that I actually go out of my way to help my neighbors. If they are out of town and their grass needs cutting, I will cut it. I even feed one of my neighbor's chickens for him when he's out :wink:. But I try to not get caught up in day to day conversations. A nod when I see them, a wave if they drive by... I'm courteous but not inviting.


You sound perfect


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

WHen I was in Germany, I tried to be nice to my neighbor but I knew she didn't like me. Finally I asked her what her problem with me was. She said I was indecent and that she knew I was peeing out back of my place. I told her where I come from we pride ourselves on being able to pee off of our back porch if we want to.

SHe told me in Germany they call them balconies and she's tired of cleaning off her little table and chair , 1 story below me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> WHen I was in Germany, I tried to be nice to my neighbor but I knew she didn't like me. Finally I asked her what her problem with me was. She said I was indecent and that she knew I was peeing out back of my place. I told her where I come from we pride ourselves on being able to pee off of our back porch if we want to.
> 
> SHe told me in Germany they call them balconies and she's tired of cleaning off her little table and chair , 1 story below me.


My suggestion is to walk up to your neighbor with a cold beer, give her the once over and let her know you'd normally be up for some wife swappin'. However, the fact that she had been beat with F-Ugly stick kinda changes things.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A big pan of wifey cooked brownies can work wonders. With Pee Cans of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> A big pan of wifey cooked brownies can work wonders. With Pee Cans of course.


Or is it Puh-Khan?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Savages hahaha


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I agree. I'm going to play it by ear.... and be nice till further notice....idk something seems off..


Not saying you need to run right over and give them a hug . And it's not like you see them lining up artillary using your roof. Nobody is going anywhere soon, so do what seems reasonable- greet them and wait to see their reactions. You can almost make bad things happen by expecting things to be off and you end up reacting to your own imagination instead of reality. Sometimes you can be right (shrug)... When you have something concrete you can start to worry (or not).


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

crazy..lol



thepeartree said:


> Not saying you need to run right over and give them a hug . And it's not like you see them lining up artillary using your roof. Nobody is going anywhere soon, so do what seems reasonable- greet them and wait to see their reactions. You can almost make bad things happen by expecting things to be off and you end up reacting to your own imagination instead of reality. Sometimes you can be right (shrug)... When you have something concrete you can start to worry (or not).


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Most of my neighbors are fine.

The one right next door to me is a twat waffle.

And Toronto Gal, there isn't a man alive who turns away a pretty lady with baked goods. Hell, I am married to Betty Crocker and I wouldn't turn you away. You and my wife would be trading recipes until the Rapture.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

What color? lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

TxBorderCop said:


> Most of my neighbors are fine.
> 
> The one right next door to me is a twat waffle.
> 
> And Toronto Gal, there isn't a man alive who turns away a pretty lady with baked goods. Hell, I am married to Betty Crocker and I wouldn't turn you away. You and my wife would be trading recipes until the Rapture.


Honestly, you had me at Star Trek Enterprise


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you know how many Models of the Enterprise I have at home? The Original from the TOS, the ST:TMP upgrade, the ST II:TWOK, the ST IV:TVH to the ST VI: TUC. Then I have two models of the Enterprise D, then two models of the Enterprise E. Then I even have the NX-01 from Enterprise. And all of the Hallmark Star Trek Christmas ornaments.

How much more of a nerd can I get? More, since I have all the Stargate SG:1 ornaments that came out too.

I need to go out and shoot some guns.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

TxBorderCop said:


> Do you know how many Models of the Enterprise I have at home? The Original from the TOS, the ST:TMP upgrade, the ST II:TWOK, the ST IV:TVH to the ST VI: TUC. Then I have two models of the Enterprise D, then two models of the Enterprise E. Then I even have the NX-01 from Enterprise. And all of the Hallmark Star Trek Christmas ornaments.
> 
> How much more of a nerd can I get? More, since I have all the Stargate SG:1 ornaments that came out too.
> 
> I need to go out and shoot some guns.


wow I don't have the toys but love all the series


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I Will wait for them to say hi to me.


They are probably thinking the exact same thing. The problem is that whoever your neighbors are, they are unlikely to move just because you want them to. And, you miss that chance, whatever it may be, to turn them into allies that you no longer have to worry about. The choice is now up to you. Are you a mouse, afraid of these new people? Are you the lion, who will face the new people and see what kind of people _they _ are? Lions travel in a pride; mice die alone. Up to you...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

true, I have to figure this out and decide what to do



thepeartree said:


> They are probably thinking the exact same thing. The problem is that whoever your neighbors are, they are unlikely to move just because you want them to. And, you miss that chance, whatever it may be, to turn them into allies that you no longer have to worry about. The choice is now up to you. Are you a mouse, afraid of these new people? Are you the lion, who will face the new people and see what kind of people _they _ are? Lions travel in a pride; mice die alone. Up to you...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I was taught the if someone new moved into a neighborhood courtesy dictates that those who already lived there made the first step and welcomed them to the neighborhood. Perhaps they were waiting for you to say hello and think that YOU are the one that is less then desirable to have as a neighbor. Not saying that they are right, just saying that there might be a misunderstanding going on. As for having a bunch of friends over when they first moved in, allot of people have a home warming party when they first move into a new home. 

I am not trying to make excuses for them, I don't know them. But don't jump to conclusions. I say go talk to them and try to be friendly and see what happens. You might find out that they are great and you are happy as all get out to have them living close to you, or you might discover that they are the biggest douches you have ever met. Either way, you wouldn't be wondering what kind of folks they are anymore.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Bible says if you want to have friends, . . . you have to show yourself friendly.

Native Americans greeted each other with an uplifted, . . . empty hand, . . . a sign of "non-aggression".

Many other societies/cultures have other ways, . . . but they all point out that somebody has to make a first move, . . . and a "friendly / non-aggressive" move usually gets the best results.

I am very careful with everyone, . . . but I also try to be friendly with everyone if they will let me. It has paid dividends that many only dream of.

At the first opportunity, . . . speak, . . . maybe even do the "jar of jelly" routine, . . . fact is, . . . if it is red raspberry jam, . . . gimme your address, . . . I just might move in for a day or two :grin:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

